# Stallion advice (based in  Ireland)



## LouiseND (22 April 2012)

I'm planning to breed my ISH mare (x Carrick Diamond Lad) this spring and not sure what to go for. Sir Shutterfly is standing in Ireland at present (or so I'm told) and I like the achievements of his full brother, Shutterfly.  I appreciate any advice or comments!

My mare is a fairly robust 16.2hh with an agreeable temperament but can get a little excitable at times.  She has a good careful jump (training shows) but lacks the athleticism to go far.  Ideally I'd like to breed her to a docile athletic horse with a good jumping pedigree.


----------



## mellissa (22 April 2012)

Have a look at the Lissava stud stallions.  They are very knowledgeable with using their stallions with Irish lined mares.

I used Cobra on a tank of a Belgian jumping mare and the resulting filly is beautiful!


----------



## GrassHorse (22 April 2012)

What kind of horse to you hope to breed?. Leisure/sport etc.


----------



## LouiseND (22 April 2012)

Thanks for the advice Mellissa. Will look them up.  My mare can pile on the pounds if I'm not careful so Cobra sounds interesting.

GrassHorse, I'm hoping to breed a sports horse for selling on.  My mare has good breeding behind her and some Carrick Diamond Lad offspring have made good money at Goresbridge in the past year (&#8364;31, 32k) and while I don't expect to acheive those dizzying heights, I am keen to compliment her breeding with the best I can find. 

Any comments anyone, on Sir Shutterfly?


----------



## seabsicuit2 (22 April 2012)

Sir shutterfly-I am sure there must be a story behind him. There was so much hype about him when he first appeared in the scene. But it seems to me he has not met up to expectations at all, neither as a sire, or as a competition horse. Hence why his stud fee is now so cheap-he's not producing anything of note.yet. But I am sure he would have been supported with the very best of mares in his early days at stud. 
I could be wrong, but for whatever reason , he hasnt lived up to expectations.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (22 April 2012)

Have a look at royal Concorde - fabulous easy temperament and all his stock really jump. His mother line is one of the best in Ireland, all the dams are churning out international grade A showjumpers by the dozen!


----------



## Lark (23 April 2012)

Hey there,

The market you are trying to breed for will govern your stallion selection and depending on whether you want to go sj or eventing the stallions will be poles apart.

Most of the Carrick Diamonds making those figures were in the Go for Gold eventing sale so primarily event bred.
If you are going the eventing route and for commercial purposes I would definitely choose to stay TB (Irish) as that is what most of our overseas clients are looking for when coming to buy an eventer over here.

It is also worth bearing in mind that for eventers you typically need to retain them until they are least 3 and better again if you can produce as a 4yr old.

Carrick Diamonds are lovely horses (I might use him this year myself) and blood would be ideal as firstly it will refine and secondly they typically have such lovely temperaments.

Some possibles are:
Loughehoe Guy and Ghareeb are very popular.
Lakeshore Road is popular too but can be hot.
Slyguffs new stallion Pointilisste is an absolute stunner and going to be exceptional I would think.
Financial Reward won the Croker Cup last year and although he lacks a little movement for me he is 100% quality and gorgeous.

For something a little big different you could also look at Mighty Magic (hard to go too far wrong with Mytens and Heraldik).

Best of luck


----------



## cushla (23 April 2012)

Sir Shutterfly nowstanding at Drumhowan stud.Looks like a tb,a beautiful horse.He looks like a useful sire for eventers


----------



## LouiseND (24 April 2012)

Thanks everybody for your advice.  I knew I came to the right place! I have a few options now and at least can sound like I know something when talking to the stud owners.  

Sir Shutterfly does look terrific and Drumhowan is within reasonable distance but I think I'll give him a miss owing to lack of newsworthy offspring.


----------



## magic104 (25 April 2012)

I would not dismiss Sir Shutterfly just yet, after all he is only 10yrs old.  His offspring covered when he was 3yrs will only be 6yrs old, a bit young to say they have achieved little.  He jumped to 1.30, ok not massive but not to be sniffed at, also it does happen that the talent can skip a generation.  Though he may prove his worth as an event stallion just have to wait & see.


----------



## Eothain (26 April 2012)

Lark said:



			Hey there,

The market you are trying to breed for will govern your stallion selection and depending on whether you want to go sj or eventing the stallions will be poles apart.

Most of the Carrick Diamonds making those figures were in the Go for Gold eventing sale so primarily event bred.
If you are going the eventing route and for commercial purposes I would definitely choose to stay TB (Irish) as that is what most of our overseas clients are looking for when coming to buy an eventer over here.

It is also worth bearing in mind that for eventers you typically need to retain them until they are least 3 and better again if you can produce as a 4yr old.

Carrick Diamonds are lovely horses (I might use him this year myself) and blood would be ideal as firstly it will refine and secondly they typically have such lovely temperaments.

Some possibles are:
Loughehoe Guy and Ghareeb are very popular.
Lakeshore Road is popular too but can be hot.
Slyguffs new stallion Pointilisste is an absolute stunner and going to be exceptional I would think.
Financial Reward won the Croker Cup last year and although he lacks a little movement for me he is 100% quality and gorgeous.

For something a little big different you could also look at Mighty Magic (hard to go too far wrong with Mytens and Heraldik).

Best of luck 

Click to expand...

I'd be in agreement with what Lark has said here. I'd be inclined to go the trad route and keep till three. I'm gonna throw Well Chosen into the mix. I've a cracker of a two year old by him and can't wait to cover her next year!


----------



## SKY (26 April 2012)

cushla said:



			Sir Shutterfly nowstanding at Drumhowan stud.Looks like a tb,a beautiful horse.He looks like a useful sire for eventers
		
Click to expand...

has drumhowan stud a website?


----------



## magic104 (26 April 2012)

Contact details are Telephone 00353429745611; Mob: 00353872438959; and email:drumhowanstud@eircom.net


----------



## koeffee (17 May 2012)

I think sir shutterfly needs a heavy set mare, a friend has a super 3yro out of a cloverhill dam line, and i put him on a heavy calvados mare and resulting foal is fab! if you put him on a tb i think you would have a weady not so nice foal?!!


----------



## eventrider23 (17 May 2012)

I would be careful what type of mare you use on Sir Shutterfly.  Know someone who worked closely with him in Germany and her view and that of many others was that they wouldn't use him.  Of course it may well prove wrong and he will mix better with Irish bred mares however given the number of mares that PS would have used him on I wouldn't use him unless his proof of benefiting irish mares is there.


----------



## LouiseND (30 June 2012)

I have bitten the bullet and had her covered by Pointilliste. He's a super looking stallion and I like his movement. 

Incidentally, Slyguff have a cracking son of Master Imp standing and I was tempted but felt he lacked the stretch for my mare's ID He really is fabulous though


----------



## LouiseND (30 June 2012)

Blast! Posted accidentally! 

Master Imp son sadly not so suitable for my 3/4 bred ID who is built like a purebred ID.


----------



## gadetra (30 June 2012)

LouiseND said:



			Blast! Posted accidentally! 

Master Imp son sadly not so suitable for my 3/4 bred ID who is built like a purebred ID.
		
Click to expand...

Is it Golden Master your talking about by any chance?


----------



## LouiseND (30 June 2012)

I think so. Not got the Slyguff flyer to hand.


----------



## stolensilver (1 July 2012)

I'd strongly recommend that anyone thinking of using Sir Shutterfly goes and sees him in person before making their mind up. PS don't sell their best stallions.


----------



## christine48 (1 July 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Sir shutterfly-I am sure there must be a story behind him. There was so much hype about him when he first appeared in the scene. But it seems to me he has not met up to expectations at all, neither as a sire, or as a competition horse. Hence why his stud fee is now so cheap-he's not producing anything of note.yet. But I am sure he would have been supported with the very best of mares in his early days at stud. 
I could be wrong, but for whatever reason , he hasnt lived up to expectations.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so but There are so many other stallions standing at Schockemohle's with better bloodlines. When we used a stallion in Germany you would find that some of the stallions get hundreds of mares and others a handful. I suspect it was more financially viable to lease him rather than having standing in Germany getting only a few mares.
His eldest progeny would only be 4 or 5 now. A friend of mine has one, has an amazing jump.


----------



## christine48 (1 July 2012)

Wouldn't dismiss him yet. I just looked at the web site. His bloodlines would not have been the most popular for German jump breeding. His eldest progeny will only be 6. He's got a lot of TB blood and I think he'll prove popular as a event stallion.


----------



## stolensilver (1 July 2012)

I'd repeat, go and see him for yourself. Personally I'm doubtful that a stallion who is barely 15hh and doesn't have any presence is going to be a big name stallion in any country. He is nothing at all like his brother but has got most of his breedings on the strength of who he is not.


----------



## Lark (2 July 2012)

LouiseND said:



			I have bitten the bullet and had her covered by Pointilliste. He's a super looking stallion and I like his movement. 

Incidentally, Slyguff have a cracking son of Master Imp standing and I was tempted but felt he lacked the stretch for my mare's ID He really is fabulous though
		
Click to expand...

Oh fantastic! I will really look forward to seeing how that foal turns out.  He has gotten some really nice mares this year.


----------

